# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Przebiej infekcji wirusowej

## Reine

Witam!
Mam 14 lat, 7 dni temu złapał mnie kaszel, bolało mnie też gardło i mięśnie, miałam gorączkę. Leczyłam się w domu, brałam Aspirynę. Jednak po 4 dniach, kiedy było już lepiej, ale do tego doszła jeszcze chrypka, poszłam do lekarza. Zbadał mnie i powiedział, że to infekcja wirusowa, ale jest niegroźna i jeśli mam w planach jakieś wyjazdy to bez problemu. Dodał też, że do wtorku powinno mi przejść. Przepisał wapno i syrop na kaszel. Nakazał też przestać brać Aspirynę. Dzisiaj, po 3 dniach stosowania leków widać poprawę, gardło już nie boli, chrypka mija, ale kaszel jest nadal. Dzisiaj, przed chwilą zmierzyłam sobie temperaturę i wyszło, że mam gorączkę 38,4st.C No i chciałam się dowiedzieć, czy to normalne, że znów mam gorączkę? W dzień jej nie miałam. Dodam też, że wieczorem właśnie zaczynają mnie znowu mięśnie boleć, a w nocy jest mi gorąco. W ciągu dnia wszystko jest ok. Proszę o odpowiedź.

----------

